# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Londer-Gazeta Albanian Mail akuza për  shpifje

## Shijaksi-London

Albanian Mail akuza për  shpifje

Nga Londra
Muhamed Veliu

Familja e një emigranti të vetëvrarë ka nisur përgatitjet për të çuar në gjykatën e lartë Royal Court of Justice për shpifje gazetën Albanian Mail dhe kryeradaktorin e saj Lavdrim Terziu.

Në numrin 54 të datës 1 Qershon 2007 kjo gazëtë në faqen 4 raportonte për vetëvrasjen e emigrantin nga Shkodra  Vullnet Kastrati..

Sipas autorit të shkrimit z. Avni Aliaj viktina u gjet i varur në shtëpinë ku banonte nga i vëllai në Lindje të Londrës.

Më tej Albanian Mail pa cituar burimin e iformacionin shkruan se Rreth dy muaj më parë policia ka trokitur në familjen e tij, pas ankesave të vazhdueshme për ushtrin dune në familjare. Mësohet se V.K ushtronte dhunë mbi të shoqen e cila ishte e mavijosur në pjesë të ndryshme të trupit.  Pas konstatimit policia ka vensdosur që ta nxjerrë gruan nga shtëpia me gjithë dy vajzat e saj.V.K është përpjekur të hynte në kontakt me fëmijët dhe gruan por  ka qenë e pamundur për shkak të rusjtjes së fshehtësisë së tyre.

Familjarët e të ndjerit në mënyrë kategorike hedhin poshtë faktet e mësipërme të servirura nga Albanian Mail duke i cilësuar ato si shpifje. Ata ndjehen tejet të lënduar se si kjo gazetë abuzon me një ngjarje të rëndë që i ka prekuara ata, duke sajuar fakte të paqëna.

Mësohet se ata kanë kontaktuar me një kompani avokatore e cila po përgartit padinë e cila do ti dërgohet gjykatës së lartëRoyal Court of Justive e cila merret me shpifjet.

Pamvarësisht se Albanian Mail ka botuar në numrin e 15 Qershorit 2007 një korrigjim në lidhje me këtë çështje ku thuhet se burimet e informacionit nuk ka qenë policia por njerëz të e kanë njohur viktimën kjo nuk i ka qetësuar të afërmit e viktimës.

Kjo ndjesë e zbehtë botuar në faqen 19 ku anoncohen njoftimet tregon më së miri se kryeredaktori Terziu lejon botim e lajmeve që kalojnë nga goja e njërit person në tjetrin pa e saktësuar atë nga burime zyrtare siç janë policia apo të afërmit e viktimës.

Lavdrim Terziu i kontaktuar përmes emailit nuk pranoi të komentojë rreth kësaj çështje.

Vërehet se gazeta Albanian Mail e cila publikohet në Londër nuk i përmbahet kodit të etikës që kanë për obligim të gjitha gazetat që botohen në Britaninë e Madhe.

Kryeredaktori Lavdrim Terziu në mënyrë sistematike thyen kodin e etikës hartuar nga Press Complain Commission duke e përdorur gazëtën si një tribunë shpifjesh ofendimesh dhe sulmes për interesa të sponsorizuesve të saj.

Veprime të tilla prej një shërbëtori beskin nga ana e Lavdrim  Terziut nuk bëjnë gjë tjetër veçse e kthejnë Albanian Mail nga një gazete informuese për komunitetit shqiptarë, në një organ dizinformues në shërbim të një grupi të vogël njerëzish.

----------


## alDI

He se dhe ti (muhamed veliu) njelloj je.

Tek tema Londër, shqiptari vret me thikë bashkëshorten http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...37#post1638437




> "Scotland Yard" thotë se motivi i vrasjes dyshohet të jetë xhelozia e vazhdueshme e 38-vjeçarit Duba. *Por "Shqip", nga disa burime brenda komunitetit shqiptar në veri të Londrës, ku ka ndodhur ngjarja,* ka mësuar se Duba ishte frekuentues i rregullt i lokaleve të basteve, ku kishte lënë shuma të mëdha parash. Duket se kjo ka qenë arsyeja e zënkave të herëpashershme me bashkëshorten.


Ja dhe ti ketu te njejten gje ke ber ku ke marr lajme goje nga njerzit,dmth lajme jo zyrtare.

----------


## lojaxhiu

> Kryeredaktori Lavdrim Terziu në mënyrë sistematike thyen kodin e etikës hartuar nga Press Complain Commission duke e përdorur gazëtën si një tribunë shpifjesh ofendimesh dhe sulmes për interesa të sponsorizuesve të saj.
> 
> Veprime të tilla prej një shërbëtori beskin nga ana e Lavdrim  Terziut nuk bëjnë gjë tjetër veçse e kthejnë Albanian Mail nga një gazete informuese për komunitetit shqiptarë, në një organ dizinformues në shërbim të një grupi të vogël njerëzish.


Oh sa ironike... Po ti cfare po ben tani. A nuk po sulmon dike per interesat e tuaja dh per sherbim te nje grupi te vogel njerzish (vetja jote)?

Sa per perdorimin e fjaleve te gojes dhe thashethemeve informacion, ti je personi numer nje qe ben kete.

 As ti dhe as Albanian Mail s'jane per t'u besuar dhe te dy jeni pa nje fare etike. Keto sulme publike dhe hedhje fjalesh nga njera ane ne tjetren e nxjerr ne pah nevojen juaj per te diskretituar njeri tjetrin ne cfaredolloj menyre te mundshme.

----------

